# binhost server "pubblici"?

## MajinJoko

Buongiorno a tutti,

visto che non mi faccio troppi problemi ad usare gnome ma qualsiasi applicazione per kde, questo in pratica si traduce in compilazione di tutte le librerie immaginabili (bravo io eh   :Wink:  ).

Visto che l'altro giorno mi sono sbattuto a compilare le versioni 4.8.1 e oggi mi viene riproposta la versione 4.8.3, ho provato a mascherare a destra e sinistra ma senza troppa fortuna.

Quindi stavo pensando, per lo meno riguardo a questi pacchetti di librerie, di appoggiarmi ai pacchetti binari.

A me pare di ricordare che ci siano dei server "pubblici" a cui appoggiarsi. Però non ho trovato nulla. Me lo sono sognato?

----------

## ago

in make.conf

```
PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/default-linux/x86/"
```

Se hai altre architetture modifica il link, poi quando emergi, aggiungi -gk alle opzioni

----------

## djinnZ

cerca nel forum internazionale, c'era qualcuno che ha messo il suo binhost a disposizione di tutti, ne sono certo.

Il problema è che c'erano degli psicopatici che volevano solo vantarsi delle opzioni di compilazione ed use assurde che avevano adottato.

----------

## MajinJoko

 *ago wrote:*   

> in make.conf
> 
> ```
> PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/default-linux/x86/"
> ```
> ...

 

Accidenti, non ci sono le kdelibs   :Confused: 

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> cerca nel forum internazionale, c'era qualcuno che ha messo il suo binhost a disposizione di tutti, ne sono certo. 
> 
> Il problema è che c'erano degli psicopatici che volevano solo vantarsi delle opzioni di compilazione ed use assurde che avevano adottato.

 

Avevo cercato con scarsa fortuna. Ritento (sarò più fortunato).

Grazie!

----------

## djinnZ

cerca su google, non li ho provati però.

----------

## MajinJoko

Ecco qui:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Using_Portage_BINHOST#List_of_public_BINHOST_servers

Purtroppo niente per le kde-libs.

Peccato.

----------

## ago

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Ecco qui:
> 
> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Using_Portage_BINHOST#List_of_public_BINHOST_servers
> 
> Purtroppo niente per le kde-libs.
> ...

 

Non è questione di kdelibs, se non trovi i pacchetti è per via delle licenze. se noti non ci sono pacchetti kde.

----------

